# 67 radio



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi guys! So, I ordered another restoration guide and guess what? Never got it. So, I need some help regarding the am radio that came with my car. I found one on ebay. Item # 190221237219. I can't figure out how to link it, so if someone wouldn't mind checking on it and making sure it was the stock am radio for a 67, I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Linda,

That is the correct radio part #.

Bill


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Bill!
I'll put in a bid for it.
Linda


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good Luck with the auction.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Linda,

Check with Gary Patterson on your radio, I sent my 66 radio to him to restore and decided to trade for a show quality that he had in stock. He is a good person to deal with and his prices are fair. here is his Email address; [email protected]


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Randy,
How much does it usually cost to restore a radio?
Linda


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blondie67 said:


> Thanks Randy,
> How much does it usually cost to restore a radio?
> Linda


$80-$150 depending on the condition of the radio,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I bought some stuff from Gary also....very nice :agree


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Well guys, didn't win that one. Found another one that looks the same with a part number of 7298802. Is that the correct part number? He has it listed as a 67 am radio, but stated it came out of a 68 lemans....
Thanks
Linda


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> Well guys, didn't win that one. Found another one that looks the same with a part number of 7298802. Is that the correct part number? He has it listed as a 67 am radio, but stated it came out of a 68 lemans....
> Thanks
> Linda


Bought a nice replica for $500 from The Parts Place -- AM/FM with hookups for IPod and satellite radio. It works well and looks like the original. FYI.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Radio*

Hey Guys,
FYI. Got a restoration guide from someone on the PYI forum. I already looked up the radio number and the radio I won on ebay is correct. Yes....now I've got to find out if it works.....
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

See------you're turning into an expert already. A few more treasure hunts, a few more skinned knuckles, some more rust in your eyes, and you'll be the Guru!! Good luck with the roof/paint/etc.


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should've seen me yesterday! I ran out to my car to pick up my emblems, and just had to see if there was a speaker under the dash. Of course I was dressed in black and had a doctor's appointment a half an hour later. I found the speaker and was just laying there on the floor pans checking out the brackets and such. I got totally covered in rust, dust and whatever other items that were there on the floorboards. We haven't really cleaned them up yet for it'll just have to be done again after the roof arrives on tuesday. I brought all my light housings home to polish and paint including the taillights, reverse lights, and console. I'm getting pretty excited. I'm taking all my trim to Canada on Monday. They seemed to be the fastest turnaround and around the same price as taking it to Seattle. It's closer, so the difference in price will be made up in gas.....
Blondieneverrests67


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

HAH! I KNEW you'd be under that dash. Whenever I find myself in a hard-to-get-into position like that, I too like to lay there, flashlight in mouth, and ponder all of the neat and complex stuff that I never get to SEE!!! Good to see you're on the right track. I used fine polishing compound on my tail lights, followed by plastic polish (got it at NAPA) . Worked great on the old lenses. Toothpaste works, too. One piece at a time, like a huge model kit, and you'll have it DONE. (I still haven't learned to wear goggles/glasses when I'm under the dash or chassis......!!)
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Goggles???
:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GOGGLES. (You just never know what you'll encounter---nothing like being prepaired!)


----------

